# Biking in Napa



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Got roped into a trip to Napa for a week? (really St. Helena). Would it be worth it to rent a bike for a day or two? If so..........where to rent, and where to ride? Thanks.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Well, the classic ride is the Silverado Trail along the east side of the valley.

A couple of rides I like go out to the Pope Valley wine region on Howells Mountain Road via Angwin.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

It's worth it. Silverado Trail is rather flat but very scenic. Lots of cars and other riders but a decent shoulder. Avoid 29 on the west side of the valley. It sucks and just south of St. Helena it's got some serious construction going on. If you want climbing, then do Spring Mountain Road out of St. Helena (some traffic but not bad) where you can either turn around at the top or ride down the other side and back up. Pope Valley is another great ride as mentioned above. You can climb up on Howell Mtn Rd. off of Silverado Trail (just a little southeast of Deer Park Rd) and then head into Anguin on White Cottage Rd. If you want something longer (much longer), one of my favorite is Howell Mtn Rd to White Cottage Rd back to Howell Mtn Rd. Drop down into Pope Valley and then take Chiles Pope Valley Rd all the way to Lake Hennessee and 128 and then ride back on the Silverado Trail. That's a great ride with a mix of hills, rollers, and decent descents. There's longer rides that head out towards Middle Town and Lake Berryessa if you are interested or on the west side of the valley is Oakville Grade/Mt. Veder Rd if you want a little less dry scenery. Just PM me and I'll help with the routes.


----------



## ericTheHalf (Apr 5, 2008)

You can rent from St. Helena Cycles, right in downtown. I find Silverdo and 29 boring. What Ridgetop describes for routes is good. Ask at the bike shop too, they'll have suggestions.

-eric


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Looks like I'll be throwing in shoes, pedals, and a helmet. Won't be making any points with the wife!


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok. I have to admit, it is pretty awesome here. Was at the Stagecoach Vineyards this morning, and we could see San Francisco.


----------



## KojoAkimbo (Dec 6, 2010)

skinewmexico said:


> Ok. I have to admit, it is pretty awesome here. Was at the Stagecoach Vineyards this morning, and we could see San Francisco.


That 1.25 miles past the fire station is quite a grind, isn't it? But what a reward up top!

If you have time, try the Berryessa Loop, or Veeder / Dry Creek, before things heat up this weekend.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I cheated, I was in a car. Thinking "holy crap, this would be brutal!".


----------



## KojoAkimbo (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah, right: "skinew" is really take the civilized lift and "ski new" mexico. I've 'splained to my cycling buddies several times that we could probably convince one of our wives to drive us and our bicycles to the top of Soda Canyon, but they resist the suggestion.

Hope you enjoyed your visit.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Sadly, I was in a car both ways.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

skinewmexico said:


> Thanks for the help. Looks like I'll be throwing in shoes, pedals, and a helmet. Won't be making any points with the wife!


If she accepts that you are a rider, should be no problem. We spent a week in Calistoga for our 10th anniversary and I brought my MTB to the B&B. A couple morning rides up Oathill while she spa'd. Meet back at B&B, go to lunch, then wine tasting. Great way to spend the time up there.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

If I am coming down Oakville grade but want to head south is Veeder or Dry Creek a better choice?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> If I am coming down Oakville grade but want to head south is Veeder or Dry Creek a better choice?


I know Dry Creek is a pretty easy going ride. Mt Veeder, if I remember correctly, is a more narrow ride with a few more hills.


----------



## KojoAkimbo (Dec 6, 2010)

You would take Veeder or Dry Creek to get to the top of the Oakville Grade (assuming you didn't start in Sonoma Valley), not the other way around. If you're heading south after descending Oakville (which drops you down to 29), you can go slightly north to the Oakville Cross road, then over to Silverado Trail, then south. Or you can get south on 29 about a mile, then take Yount Mill Road into beautiful Yountville, and then either over to Silverado, or over to Solano Ave, which is a frontage to 29.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

KojoAkimbo said:


> You would take Veeder or Dry Creek to get to the top of the Oakville Grade (assuming you didn't start in Sonoma Valley), not the other way around. If you're heading south after descending Oakville (which drops you down to 29), you can go slightly north to the Oakville Cross road, then over to Silverado Trail, then south. Or you can get south on 29 about a mile, then take Yount Mill Road into beautiful Yountville, and then either over to Silverado, or over to Solano Ave, which is a frontage to 29.


I'll be looping from Sonoma Valley. Cavedale to Trinity. Was thinking Veeder back down toward Sonoma Hwy 12 (now Carneros Hwy)


----------



## KojoAkimbo (Dec 6, 2010)

Veeder is a lot of up before it goes down again. (Okay, Cavedale/Trinity is a real lot of up and down.) Dry Creek is mostly down, with just a few bits of climbing. So it depends on how much climbing you want to do after Cavedale. Both Veeder and Dry Creek drop you into the same approximate location to get back to Sonoma via the Carneros. Enjoy.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

thx. I'll let my legs tell me which way when I get there. Appreciate the insight


----------

